# Bathroom breaks at night



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Penny is 11 weeks old and we have been crate training her for while we are gone during the day and at night. She gets put out for a pee right before bed (10:30) and then she gets us up once in the night. We get her up for the day around 6am. 

The night time bathroom breaks range from 1:30-5:00 depending on the day...the longest she has slept without a waking up and being let out is 6 hours. 

When can we start transitioning her to sleeping all the way through the night? 

How do we transition her to sleeping through the night?

When she went out this morning (5:30) we put her back into the crate and within about 10 minutes she settled down and went back to sleep. Could we have just left her until we got up around 8am? She went to bed late last night so we slept in a little longer than normal.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE as my 4th V - they all had 1 thing in common as pups - sun goes down they lay down ( no lights just the TV or stero ) - use 2 your advantage - 1hr before sunset - remove water and take outside 4 potty break - let them V a lap mutt - before you go to bed 1 more trip outside & crate them up - this meens only 6hrs in crate & no accidents - sun comes up - pup goes out & water is back - it works !!!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

R E McCraith, I wish I could do this but in the UK we have really limited daylight hours. The sun has been setting before 5pm for the last month. On the shortest day of the year we had less then 8 hours of daylight. 

Can you live on less than 6 hours of sleep? I can't do that more than a couple days without losing my mind. I guess if I could that would make it a lot easier.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

hc - 6hrs is as long as your pup can hold it - make my post summertime rules - not really - just a post 2 point out that as a puppy u need 2 V on their time & at some point u may get them near your time - hc - take the best & leave the rest from my post - LOL - you will V a great V owner !!! - if not - PIKE & I will hunt U down - LOL


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi, I am also in the UK with a 12 week old viz, he can last for 8 hours in his crate. We toilet him (whether he's asleep or not) at about 10pm, he will then sleep in his crate and wake anytime between 6-7.30am, after this he sleeps again in his crate until around 8-8.30am. He did used to need a bathroom break at around 3am but gradually stretched this out himself. He definitely takes a while to "rev up" so the morning is often a more sleepy time, up until about 11am when the crazy times commence!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It seems like my girl will be getting me up in the middle of the night for awhile longer. Luckily she settles down pretty quickly after going back in her crate. 

I am hoping that once we can go on walks that she will be a little more tired by the end of the night and thus sleep a little longer on her own.


----------



## MrBrent (Jan 9, 2014)

I guess I am lucky. My little guy Gunner is 8 1/2 weeks old and I take him out at about 11pm just before I go to bed and he sleeps all night until 6am when I get up. The first few nights home with us he would whimper and talk a couple times in the night but as soon as I talked to him and touched him through the crate bars he went right back to sleep. Last night he woke up about 4am and chewed on a rubber chew toy for a few min before going back to sleep.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MrBrent said:


> I guess I am lucky. ... Gunner is 8 1/2 weeks old ... and he sleeps all night ...


8-1/2 weeks? "Lucky"? I should say so! I'd advise that you start buying lottery tickets. <G>

Bob


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Two nights ago Penny slept through the night. 10pm to 6am. The next night she woke us to go out at 1:30. Last night she made it until 5:15. I think we might be just a week or two away before she is consistently sleeping through the night. Cross your fingers for us. For the time being we are just letting her call the shots as long as it is only once a night and she go back into her crate.


----------

